# Have Your Tea



## BettasAndCaffeine (Jan 23, 2021)

I was told that I can put Roobios Tea in my tank to prevent fin biting, and my first thought was someone gulping down their Morning Caffeine and giving the rest to their betta. As a coffee-obsessed person, I found this hilarious.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

lol


----------

